# Electric Tongue Jack Installation



## outdorsz (May 20, 2006)

I'm hoping your knowledge and experience will be able to help me...I just purchased an Ultra 3002 Electric Tongue Jack that I will be trying to install this weekend. I haven't done this before, so I'm already having difficulty in following the installation instructions...step #7 states: "Install the Fuse Holder. The Fuse Holder can be installed by means of either crimping or soldering the connections. For confenience the Fuse Holder can be installed close to the Tongue Jack motor or it can be installed near the power source." I don't understand this...crimp the Fuse Holder to what?? Help!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

There is one wire on the jack that needs to go to the positive post of the battery.
The fuse holder needs to inserted in-line with this wire.
I ditched the fuse holder that came with mine and installed a blade type fuse holder like the fuses in the converter inside the trailer.
The glass tube fuses seem to be getting a little harder to find.
Also be sure and pack spare fuses.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Crimp is a way to connect two wires together
You put the wire from the fuse holder in one end of the connector and crimp it then put the another piece of wire from the jack into the other end of the connector and crimp it to form one longer wire 
Any Auto Store will have the connectors

Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I installed an Atwood power jack














before we left for Memorial weekend. Took less than 30 minutes and 1 adult beverage (and I did it in the dark). The wire on the Atwood had a built in 'in line' fuse holder. all I had to do was wrap the exposed end around the positive terminal on the battery. Later, I crimped a 'ring end thingy' that I purchased from wally world to the end of the wire.

Piece of cake. "You can DO IT!"

Best mode ever.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Open the box and take a look. The inline fuse may already be on the hot line. Mine was. If not, splice it in where you want it. It's easy.

Remember, the jack has a hot wire that goes directly to the battery for power, and uses the trailer frame for the ground. Be sure to grind off the trailer finish down to bare metal in a small spot under where the jack sits on the frame for a good connection. I added a dab of dielectric grease there to slow down any rust.

This will be the best mod you ever do. Enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely the best mod!
And it really is a piece of cake!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I am the only one so far that has had a minor problem with the install. The lower hole on the tongue did not allow the jack to go thru. I had to file about 1/8 in with a round file to get it to drop all the way down. Still took 20 min total


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I got mine at Camper World in Orlando after unhooking the camper 3 times.....decided that was enough!!!!

I picked it up on Easter Sunday when we found out that we didn't have enough sewer hose to hook up at the campground. Installed it in 30 mins after we got back to the campground. Best mod that I did!!!!

My inline fuse holder was already installed.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My inline fuse holder was already installed.


Same here. Easy mod to complete. And that's saying something for _*me*_.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Take your time...read instructions a few times...and you'll be done before you know it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the same power jack. You have to cut the power line where you want to place the fuse holder. You can place it near the battery (and it will be protected from the elements) or you can place it near the jack itself. If you cut the power wire about 8" from the end, you will then have to crimp one end of the fuse holder to the 8" section of wire you cut off and the other end of the fuse holder to the power line still attached to the jack. You will also have to crimp a battery connector to the end of the 8" section. I crimped and soldered my connections just to make sure.

Scott


----------

